# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Mixer tap nut size.

## JB1

Hi, I need to tighten the in-laws kitchen mixer from under the sink. It's loose i.e. moves around when you turn the lever. 
It's a few years old so no chance of getting the plumber who installed it to return for free. 
Now I can't take the nut to the shop to size it up, but what are some common size for the copper hex shaped nut?  
I was thinking of ordering this kit- 9/11mm and 12/13mm.  2pc Silverline Monobloc Back NUT TAP Sink Bath TAP Spanner SET 9 11 12 13mm | eBay 
Should that cover common sized mixer nuts? 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## cyclic

> Hi, I need to tighten the in-laws kitchen mixer from under the sink. It's loose i.e. moves around when you turn the lever. 
> It's a few years old so no chance of getting the plumber who installed it to return for free. 
> Now I can't take the nut to the shop to size it up, but what are some common size for the copper hex shaped nut?  
> I was thinking of ordering this kit- 9/11mm and 12/13mm.  2pc Silverline Monobloc Back NUT TAP Sink Bath TAP Spanner SET 9 11 12 13mm | eBay 
> Should that cover common sized mixer nuts? 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

  May work, but why not just try a small shifter or even open ended/ring spanner first.

----------


## JB1

There isn't enough room to turn a shifter or spanner. I may be able to use a spanner to turn the nut a few degrees at a time but I won't be able to get any leverage, so will most likely loosen itself over time. 
But I forgot I can use a spanner just to measure the size of the but. 
I'm sure I'll use it in future just to tighten, or replace mixers in future. 
I remember I bought a wall top tube spanner set from bunnings for $1!!! I've used it once and has more than paid for itself! lol 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## RodEye

Most brass lock nuts for mixer taps tend to range from 10 to13mm and a tube spanner is quiet adequate for tightening.However a deep seated socket set with a small ratchet and extension bars is far superior with more torque and less agro.

----------


## JB1

Thanks for the confirmation. 
You're right a deep seated socket set will be much faster and easier to torque up. 
however they aren't cheap enough to use once and store away. 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Handyjack

As Rodeye said most are 10-13mm. A tube spanner should do the job and if you already have a socket set see if a socket will fit the opposite end to the one you will use. 
That said I have come across 15mm nuts and bigger, more likely when the mixer tap has a pull out head. If need be use a mirror or mobile phone camera so you can see how it is all assembled. I have said a few choice words doing up mixer taps in the past, sinks, pipes, drains and shelves in the way and needing to be a contortionist to get in there let alone move the tool.

----------


## cam_jim

This is what you need. At Bunnings: Tap Mixer Spanner

----------


## wonderplumb

The two most common sizes are 11mm and 13mm. You can get them with two threaded pins that might have a 10mm nut on each. There are a couple of odball sizes getting about but they're usually on the cheap, tacky end of the scale.

----------


## cyclic

> Most brass lock nuts for mixer taps tend to range from 10 to13mm and a tube spanner is quiet adequate for tightening.However a deep seated socket set with a small ratchet and extension bars is far superior with more torque and less agro.

  Just be careful with that extra torque, you are dealing with brass bolts, nuts, and tap body, and it is very easy to strip the nut or brake the 5 to 8mm brass bolt, and also, if you over 
 tighten the nut you may not be able to move the spout from side to side. 
Firm enough to hold it in place is good enough, and make sure there is a sealing washer/O ring under the mixer where it meets the sink.

----------


## JB1

> This is what you need. At Bunnings: Tap Mixer Spanner

  Thanks, I picked one up over the weekend. 
wonderplumb- It ended up being 11mm.   

> Just be careful with that extra torque, you are dealing with brass bolts, nuts, and tap body, and it is very easy to strip the nut or brake the 5 to 8mm brass bolt, and also, if you over 
>  tighten the nut you may not be able to move the spout from side to side. 
> Firm enough to hold it in place is good enough, and make sure there is a sealing washer/O ring under the mixer where it meets the sink.

  I wish I read this before I 'fixed' it. 
Yes, I did tighten it fairly well. Yes, it is now a tad hard to swivel! haha Because I never used the tap before I fixed I don't know how freely it should swivel. I'll unloosen the nut half a turn and see if swivels more freely.  
My rationale is-  torque up the nut tight so the bugger stays tight, and I don't have to re-tighten it again so my mother in law thinks I've done a half arsed job. 
The main reason these mixers work their way loose is because of the swivel action.

----------

